# Show the world your talent : )



## malachai

I still looking for fine, scary artworks (photo, painting, etc.) to present it in our "Gallery of ContempoScary Arts" on www.frightnet.de - one of the favorit Halloweenwebsites in Germany.
It´s a noncommercial project and of course we will include the artists copyright, name and a link to her/his website.

!!! Please send only pictures of your own artworks - cause we respect copyrights !!!


i´m looking forward to see you "on the other side" : )
malachai




p.s. We are still working on an english version of Frightnet ... please be patient : )


----------



## malachai

Frightnet proudly presents the wonderful art of Mr. Michael Wilk in the January-Gallery.

A big thanks to Michael Wilk


----------



## malachai

The newst entry on the Frightnet-Gallery: "The Pumpkinrot Works"

thanks to Charlie Brewster from Pumpkinrot


----------



## malachai

The march gallery is now online, with 4 artworks of Michael Wilk, Henning Ahlers, Pumpkinrot & Clemens Schimpf... but we are still waiting for yours : )


----------



## malachai

The april gallery is now online with fine works of :
| Pumpkinrot Works | Connie Moses | Lewis Barrett Lehrman | Michael Wilk | Dorota Gorski | Clemens Schimpf |

Have scare : )


----------



## malachai

i´m pleased to present also Norm Lanier from Hauntedportraits on the Frightnet Gallery : )


----------



## malachai

A spooky welcome to the newest members of the "Gallery of Contemposcary Art": 
Mister Reusch & Kipling West


----------



## malachai

The may exhibition is now online. 
Enjoy our spooky-art-selection of the merry month of May, with works of...

Mike Bohatch | Mister Reusch | Norman Lanier | Kipling West | Clemens Schimpf | Dorota Gorski | Michael Wilk | Lewis Barrett Lehrman | Connie Moses | Pumpkinrot Works |

Take scare : )


----------



## malachai

Sorry, sorry, sorry
i just forgot to invite you to the june exhibition on Frightnet : )

We proudly present great, new, older and partly unreleased works from...

Mike Bohatch | Mister Reusch | Norman Lanier | Kipling West | Clemens Schimpf | Dorota Gorski | Michael Wilk | and our newest entry Heather Watts


see you on the other side
malachai


----------



## malachai

welcome to our big july exhibition on the Gallery of Contemposcary Art

Frightnet presents 15 great works of art made by...

Franck Dion | Dave Devries & Alyson | Norman Lanier | Kipling West | Dorota Gorski | Michael Wilk | Heather Watts | Mike Bohatch | Mister Reusch | Lewis Barrett Lehrman | Pumpkinrot Works | Joe Vaux | Henning Ahlers |

enjoy : )

yours malachai


----------



## Bram Bones

*great sites*

THanks for posting those sites every month. I've discovered some really great artists thanks to frightnet.de.

Still waiting for an English version, though after all this time, I feel like I can understand German just fine. : )


----------



## malachai

*August Exhibition*

Dear Bram Bones, i thank YOU (and of course all the other lost souls) for visiting the gallery month after month, and i hope that we will finish the english version before you are start talking german ; )

So again feel most welcome to visit our august exhibition ; ) with fine works of...

Joe Vaux | Dave Devries & Hyla | Kipling West | Frank Dion | Lewis Barrett Lehrman | Mister Reusch | Pumpkinrot Works | Mike Bohatch | and our newest entries David Hartman & Arne Siemeit

enjoy : )

yours malachai


----------



## malachai

*September Exhibition*

Halloween comes closer and the "Gallery of Contemposcary Art" proudly presents you the september exhibition - with 15 great artworks from ...

David Hartman | Pumpkinrot Works | Dave Devries & Chelsea | Mister Reusch | Kipling West | Lewis Barrett Lehrman | Michael Wilk | Joe Vaux | Franck Dion | Norman Lanier | Mike Bohatch 

...and our new horrible entries DHOLL | Sandrine Replat | Riana Møller and Michaël Brack


Take scare
malachai

p.m.: 
Do you still have no Frightnet Wallpaper???? ;-) 
Just follow the link... http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=5732


----------



## malachai

*Frightnet is back*

Dear friends of the other side,
after a long break of one year i´m proud to say that Frightnet is back! : )
...and welcomes you to the october exhibition 2006. 
So enjoy the contemposcary art of ...

DHOLL | Sandrine Replat | Riana Møller | Michaël Brack | Joe Vaux | Lewis Barrett Lehrman | Mister Reusch | Pumpkinrot Works | Mike Bohatch and of course David Hartman


take scare
malachai


----------

